# Dog security lead



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I just took Bramble for a walk but knowing I had to leave him outside the Doctors surgery for a while I took his "Petloc" security lead from the motorhome for the purpose. I realised that I've never seen mention of this type of lead on MHF, we use it all the time when away as we are more likely to take him into towns and villages than we are at home and often want to leave him outside a shop.

The lead/collar is made with steel wires running throughout it, sturdy metal clips and has a 2 figure combination lock at each end - one for the collar and one to secure the handle around a post (or whatever). It cost about £30 and we bought ours from a small petshop in Folkestone high street on the way to the tunnel. I think they make a couple of sizes and the collar has a once only adjustment screw to give a secure fit around the neck.

I hope others find this useful, it gives us a lot more flexibility and peace of mind if we want to leave him for a while.

Kev (and Bramble)


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Good idea, mind you my wing mirrors would be hurtling off down the road tied to a 35kg GSD :wink: , with both of them Id be worried about the M/H going as well


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I use the plastic covered steel with swivel hooks, wrap it twice round the wheel and he cannot reach either end of the van and only a short way in the middle. Never leave him outside shops/or anywhere else on his own. On aires or crowded sites he is in the garage, wire doors either side and he has the freedom to choose which side is shaded

He is too protective of the van and whilst he is near it I don't trust him, away he's completely relaxed and loves other dogs/people.

Still would not leave him tied up anywhere away from us so tend not to go into towns with him 

He enjoys Bury market but we are constantly stopped by people wanting to say hello and tell us about German shepherds they have had. Nice really  

Aldra


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Was I clear? We don't use it around the van, that was him posing with it for the photo, we just use it when in towns/villages, like below (taken before we had the petloc).


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

How did you teach him to balance that little black ball on his nose, in the top pic. Very clever.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

BillCreer said:


> How did you teach him to balance that little black ball on his nose, in the top pic. Very clever.


Superglue!

I didn't notice that, it's his tennis ball chucker laying in the background.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, he's obviously very gentle and yes In his case I would take the extra security to ensure that he could not break free or be freed by some joker

Cant think of a worse scenario than loosing a dog in a strange place

Did think you used it round the van though

Bill, behave yourslf
:wink: :wink:

Aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Is this the one? - http://www.petloc.com


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Is this the one? - http://www.petloc.com


Yep that's it. I'm not sure your collie will think much of a pink one though. £25 - bargain.

Kev


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Not got a dog anymore - but what a great idea.
I was always very wary of leaving our girl tied up outside a shop, just in case anyone took a shine to her, perhaps unlikely as she wasn't a pedigree (but very valuable to us).


----------



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Seems a good idea - but whats' to stop anyone just cutting through the existing collar/harness and leaving the Petlock still attached to the anchoring point? Have I missed something?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

compassrose said:


> Seems a good idea - but whats' to stop anyone just cutting through the existing collar/harness and leaving the Petlock still attached to the anchoring point? Have I missed something?


You missed something!

It's got an integral collar which is also wired and locked.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When you say a "once only" lock on the collar does that mean the collar cannot be taken off by the owner?

I have wanted something like this for a long while. Dogs are being stolen to order now. Do not think that it cannot happen to a cross breed either. They hold them to ransom. Sometimes even use them in dog fighting practice 8O Lurchers are stolen to breed from. I engrave "microchipped" and "neutered" on my dogs' tags alongside a mobile phone number.

I love to take my dogs everywhere with me but cannot relax when they are tied up in a public place. Once left Willow outside Sainsburys with my daughter (30) in charge. When I came out an eastern european gentleman was telling her how much a Whippet would be worth in his country (about £800 apparently). We held extra tight to her lead as we walked away :wink:


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

patp said:


> When you say a "once only" lock on the collar does that mean the collar cannot be taken off by the owner?


PatP, See the diagram below which I found on www.dogstuff.co.uk

There is a combination lock on the collar for securing around it's neck and also one on the handle. The "once only" fastening is the screw rivet which is used to set the collar size for your dog. I have mine with the screw slot inside the collar and the smooth side outside for extra security. The slotted side is slightly more raised but not enough to bother even a whippet. I think the instuctions say try 2 positions without fully tightening the screw rivet before finally tightening up. You will need a screwdriver and molegrips or pliers to tighten fully - you cannot undo it if you get it wrong as it is a security screw.

The collar part will be a bit clunky on a small dog but Bramble isn't that big and it doesn't bother him. He always has his normal collar on too so when walking I clip the petloc onto that and use it just as a lead. When securing him I secure it around his neck above his normal collar (as it is a bit tighter); that way he doesn't normally wear it for long.

It is worth investing in one, I'd rather loose the van than the £100 mongrel!


----------

